
Gasp, You Might Not Need Microservices - Tenhundfeld
https://www.simplethread.com/gasp-you-might-not-need-microservices/
======
funnelcake76
I cannot tell you the number of times I have talked to a two-year old startup
with some external advisor telling them to re-platform or move to
microservices before they are even profitable. Not saying it never makes sense
to do that, but I wish founders would raise their bar on seriously making that
a consideration before doing it.

